# 2009 Team Bikes



## goofygoober (Oct 5, 2005)

Anyone got any sneak previews of the 2009 season team bikes yet??


----------



## Susan Walker (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, I wonder about the Giant bikes for Rabobank.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

I wanna see the Caisse d'Epargne LOOks. I wonder if they will ride the 596 or a newer bike that has not been shown yet.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I am pretty sure the 2009 Astanas will look like the 2009 team color bikes as they have the new logo layout scheme.


----------



## hobie1 (May 7, 2008)

Caisse d'Epargne will not ride Pinarello's for 2009?


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

hobie1 said:


> Caisse d'Epargne will not ride Pinarello's for 2009?


I thought they signed with Pinarello until 2010 and Cofidis was on Look this year??


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

Let's start a list. Copy and paste, add team/bikes as needed. I will start with a couple obivious teams.
--------------------------
Astana/Trek
Coulmbia/Scott


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Astana-Trek
Columbia-Scott
Rabobank- Giant
Saxo Bank- Specialized
Quick Step - Specialized
Euskatel- Orbea
Milram- Focus
Caisse d'Epargne- Pinarello
Garmin- Felt
Cervélo-Cervélo TestTeam 
Kashuta- Ridley
Silence Lotto- Canyon
Lampre- Wilier

LIQUIGAS- ?
AG2R- Kuota?
BOUYGUES TELECOM- Time?
COFIDIS- Look or Time? 
FRANÇAISE DES JEUX - La Pierre?


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

Astana-Trek
Columbia-Scott
Rabobank- Giant
Saxo Bank- Specialized
Quick Step - Specialized
Euskatel- Orbea
Milram- Focus
Caisse d'Epargne- Pinarello
Garmin- Felt
Cervélo-Cervélo TestTeam 
Kashuta- Ridley
Silence Lotto- Canyon
Lampre- Wilier

LIQUIGAS- ?
AG2R- Kuota?
BOUYGUES TELECOM- Time?
COFIDIS- Look or Time? 
FRANÇAISE DES JEUX - La Pierre?

are we including US conti teams on this list??
RockRacing-Fuji (not verified, but sure looks like they are on Fuji for 09)


----------



## JacksonDodge (Mar 26, 2006)

From Interbike. '09 Saxo Bank team rig. Bottom two pictures. 

http://galleries.kontrakarma.net/ib2008/specialized/index.html

Disclaimer: I didn't take any of the photos. Link was sent to me by a coworker.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

It's hard to imagine CSC riding any bike other than Cervelo. 

Seeing the Specialized bike in the picture , I just couldn't associate it with CSC in my head. 
Only an image of Tom Boonen flashed in my mind.

It will take some time


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

yeah, i agree. i saw that Saxo Bank logo and it just looked odd. Maybe the Specialized bike will help distance the team from the CSC name.... It'll be weird not hearing CSC this year.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I thought..*

Caisse d'Parn.. (I can't spell) was on LOOK for 09.. I read that on cyclingnews I believe..


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Mosovich said:


> Caisse d'Parn.. (I can't spell) was on LOOK for 09.. I read that on cyclingnews I believe..


Unsubstantiated rumour than came to nothing. If you kept reading cyclingnews over the following weeks then you'd have seen that Caisse d'Epargne reconfirmed with Pinarello until 2011.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

JacksonDodge said:


> From Interbike. '09 Saxo Bank team rig. Bottom two pictures.
> 
> http://galleries.kontrakarma.net/ib2008/specialized/index.html
> 
> Disclaimer: I didn't take any of the photos. Link was sent to me by a coworker.


Did you notice the colors on the Saxo Bank bike? Is the team going to have a whole new look next year? No red anywhere.


----------



## Susan Walker (Mar 21, 2008)

jd3 said:


> Did you notice the colors on the Saxo Bank bike? Is the team going to have a whole new look next year? No red anywhere.


CSC = red, but they're gone come Jan 1. Saxo Bank = blue/black, see http://www.saxobank.co.uk/about/london.aspx


----------



## deltasierra (Aug 9, 2008)

That Saxo Bank bike it mondo hot.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Susan Walker said:


> CSC = red, but they're gone come Jan 1. Saxo Bank = blue/black, see http://www.saxobank.co.uk/about/london.aspx


Great, another blue team to try and pick out of the peloton


----------



## btinder (Aug 25, 2007)

kdub said:


> It's hard to imagine CSC riding any bike other than Cervelo.
> 
> Seeing the Specialized bike in the picture , I just couldn't associate it with CSC in my head.
> Only an image of Tom Boonen flashed in my mind.
> ...


Yeah, I don't like it.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

I heard Specialized has become yet another overhaul of their Transition series with Saxo because they are actually rediculously not aerodynamic. I love cool new TT bikes.

But Fabian on a Tarmac just seems so wrong


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

teffisk said:


> I heard Specialized has become yet another overhaul of their Transition series with Saxo because they are actually rediculously not aerodynamic. I love cool new TT bikes.
> 
> But Fabian on a Tarmac just seems so wrong


Shumacher seems to have done okay in the TT's at the tour on the Transition. Oh Wait........


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

godot said:


> Shumacher seems to have done okay in the TT's at the tour on the Transition. Oh Wait........


Yeah, dope and a Walser frame help with that

http://www.bikesportmichigan.com/reviews/cerveloP3C2008.shtml


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

I was checking out the pix from the Tour and realized that the dofpe fiend wasn't on a Specialized. I was just hoping no one else was paying attention.


----------



## cycledog81 (Jan 8, 2008)

The word "dope" has been used twice in this thread, please kindly move it to the doping forum........


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

cycledog81 said:


> The word "dope" has been used twice in this thread, please kindly move it to the doping forum........



................


----------



## OctaBech (Aug 12, 2008)

Susan Walker said:


> CSC = red, but they're gone come Jan 1. Saxo Bank = blue/black, see http://www.saxobank.co.uk/about/london.aspx


But the second name sponsor's colour is red, so there's a faint chance we'll see a Union Jack team..



teffisk said:


> Yeah, BEEP and a Walser frame help with that
> 
> http://www.bikesportmichigan.com/reviews/cerveloP3C2008.shtml


It reminds me of a rice cooker, a small car with way too big a spoiler hampering its performance.



cycledog81 said:


> The word "dope" has been used twice in this thread, please kindly move it to the doping forum........


Or just efdit those two posts.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

OctaBech said:


> Or just efdit those two posts.


done. sorry, didn't mean to highjack the thread, just having fun.

as for pro bikes. i really like the orca's, but the stealth black thing just doesn't work very well in the peloton.

the bh g4 looks pretty sweet too, i'd like to see one in person.


----------

